# Just for fun - themed names?



## Harbisgirl (Apr 7, 2020)

Our goat herd is expanding and I need an idea for themed names. We currently have a line for Elvis (Presley, Gracelyn, Priscilla, Marie, Lucy, Sky, Diamond, Memphis, etc), The Beatles (Eleanor, Rigby, Penny (lane), Abby (road), etc) , and Johnny Cash (JR Cash, June, Carter, Porter, A Boy Named Sue, etc). We need 3 new themes. It doesn't need to be musician/band themes..those are getting a little difficult because the artist would need to have a large body of work in order to have a decent selection of names (especially female names). I'm  open to different theme ideas but I'm kind of an old fashioned fuddy duddy so nothing relating to current pop culture or anything LOL.


----------



## animalmom (Apr 8, 2020)

Flowers (Aster, Lily, Rose), gems (I have a doe named Pearl and if she ever gives me some doelings they will be some other gem name), automobiles (Dodge, Chevy, etc... you could get perverse and name a buck Ram... ok I'd name a buck Ram).  Just some suggestions.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 8, 2020)

TV shows and movies. My son loves star wars... so we have a Padame `,  Storm Trooper, Darth Vader, Rei, ect
It doesn't have to be current. My Google popular names in 1900?


----------



## CrazyAboutAnimals (Apr 30, 2020)

I know this threads kinda old, but I have a few suggestions for you: you could do spices (ginger, nutmeg, pepper, sesame, cinamon...) You could do fruits (mango, kiwi, papaya, blackberry...) Or treats (brownie, truffles, cookie...) XD have you noticed my little theme here? I asure you, it was accidental. Hope these help. Let us know what you go with.


----------

